# Sticky  How to create a signature on PredatorTalk, that will show on ALL of your posts.



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

It's easy to create a signature for your posts here on PT, and it will appear automatically on all of your posts. You can even edit your signature at anytime, and it will be updated across the site on all of your posts.

Signatures are a great place to put your name, website url, or any other information you might want to share every time you post.

To create a signature, click on YOUR USERNAME at the top right of the site. Then look for "My Settings" in the drop down and then look for "signature" on the left. Just type in what you want to show on your posts, and save it.

Or for a direct link, CLICK HERE TO EDIT YOUR SIGNATURE

That's about it. Hope this helps!

P.S. - You're allowed links in your signature, even if they promote your product or service. We're laid back like that. No worries.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bump..... I see lots of people not using signatures or trying to create one manually on every post.

Save yourself some time... and YES you can promote your site or whatever in your signature for no cost and without being banned.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHAT ?.....We won't be banned !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> WHAT ?.....We won't be banned !


Normal members won't... you're not included in that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Mom always told me i wasn't normal...Thanks for confirming that...


----------

